# Presenting ~



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie the Gorgeous One. We are still waiting on the Oberon Celtic Hounds cover in Saddle but here she is so far. I'm very pleased.

I resized the picture and hope it will take effect soon.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

And I LOVE the back. I love all things 'leopard' and I love the parts that make me think of leopard in the skin.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with your taste.
I put the DecalGirl skin Dissarray on my K2 shortly after I got it in February.
Liked it so much that I also have it on my Zune (MP3 player) and my HTC Fuze (phone).

It should look stunning in the saddle Oberon Celtic Hounds.
I have the Oberon Hokusai Wave in Navy.

Nice pics.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooh!! Looks GORGEOUS!!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Very pretty!

What design is that BAG?!  It is gorgeous!  I am probably going to get the Wave cover in sky blue (unless I change my mind for the 51st millionth time!) and was looking at the blue lunar bag I think is what is called, but I LOVE yours!  I didn't see that on the BB website.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It's not on the web site but she had the fabric in stock.  You can email Melissa and send her a link to this thread.  She can probably tell you and tell you if she has more in stock.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the Disarray skin.  It's one of the one's I lost when I had to have my Kindle replaced.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I love it too. As you can see, it fits right in with my outfit of the day ~ scrubs.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

great look


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Gracie looks really nice.Good job Sandra


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Kindle Gracie the Gorgeous One. We are still waiting on the Oberon Celtic Hounds cover in Saddle but here she is so far. I'm very pleased.
> 
> I resized the picture and hope it will take effect soon.


How hard was it to apply the skin?
Now that I've made sure that my Kindle doesn't suffer from sun fade, I want to get her skinned. I ordered/received the skin before I ordered the Kindle- and it's been sitting... patiently waiting to come out and play.

Thanks!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It wasn't really hard at all.  I started with the back and it was no problem.  With the front, I started with the section around the keyboard.  It's a perfect fit and once you get that in position, it's pretty easy.  Just don't do much tugging around the keyboard because like it says, it will stretch.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks!

It looks like I'll have a busy weekend..... skinning and trying to do the screensaver hack on my Kindle.
I appreciate the positive reinforcement!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

You won't be too busy.  You can put that skin on in 5 minutes.

I wanted to do the matching screen saver, but I didn't see a code anywhere or instructions to download it.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

There isn't one.
DecalGirl used to do them for Kindle 1, but decided not to do them for the Kindle 2.

I've picked up some really beautiful ones over in the Photo Gallery. I've got a folder full on my computer, and Kindle Kay gave me simple directions for simple minded me.

So we'll give it a try.......
I'd much rather look at mine than the ones supplied in the unit itself.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I need the simple instructions for the simple mind please.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome looking skin!!!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Wonderful, Pretty and Classy skin! It looks so good. Niiicee!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice, will look Grrreat! when you are done.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice. And I love how it coordinates with your scrubs.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Gracie is beautiful in her new clothes. That bag is gorgeous. I'm thinking I have to have one exactly like it for Sunny.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> And I LOVE the back. I love all things 'leopard' and I love the parts that make me think of leopard in the skin.


I own a real leopard coat and muff and hat that I inherited from my mother. Lovely coat, but I live in CA and people throw paint on real animal fur coats. Also, I cannot sell or give it away since there is a $250,000 fine and 15 year jail sentence for selling or giving away an endangered species anything. That is just not fair!

I didn't kill it. It was shot in the early 1900's when they were not endangered. Crap. So, I hate leopard anything.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Dang!  and you can't give it to me? heheheh

I'd love to see it!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Dang! and you can't give it to me? heheheh
> 
> I'd love to see it!


I will take a photo. No, I cannot give it away. I can cut it up and reuse it for me only. I would love to sell it though. Probably worth a small fortune.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I was just kidding but I WOULD love to see a photo!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I was just kidding but I WOULD love to see a photo!


Okay, I will take a photo. It was a long coat, then Mom had it made into a 3/4 jacket with muff and hat. Weighs a ton. Too small for me too. Darn. It was made from matching leopard skins. I feel bad for the animals, but they were plentiful then. I am hoping they will come off the endangered list long enough to sell these items and pay for my retirement. Never will happen though. Guess I will be cremated with them.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL, I told my husband to send me out in style!  Make sure I'm wearing leopard and lipstick when I pass on to the other side.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL, I told my husband to send me out in style! Make sure I'm wearing leopard and lipstick when I pass on to the other side.


...with your Kindle all dressed in leopard too! Too funny! The skin looks great on your Kindle.


----------

